# Best make for drives



## dragon2309 (Jul 9, 2005)

Im pricing up a system build for a mate and i have come to the part of choosing drvies, i am going for a DVD-RW drive but am unsure what make to go with. Of course a standard thread would do fine but hey, why not make it a poll too


----------



## jancz3rt (Jul 9, 2005)

*Hey*

I vote the NEC based on the following:

1. Price 
2. Performance
3. Reliabilty
4. Quality
5. Personal experience

The 3520 and 3540 are great burners  I myself own the 3520 and have had no coasters yet.

JAN


----------



## Greg J. (Jul 10, 2005)

I voted NEC because that is the brand of my CD-RW drive.  It has never failed.  Most NEC drives should only need the Windows native (generic) driver to function properly (unless you use legacy NEC drives, then the official site has them for download).


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 10, 2005)

Lol, thanks for that jan. Are coasters more common woth DVD's than CD's or is it just if you have a crappy burner


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jul 10, 2005)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Lol, thanks for that jan. Are coasters more common woth DVD's than CD's or is it just if you have a crappy burner


both, but it helps to burn on the lowest speed, or at least, dont burn on the fastest.


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 10, 2005)

Pioneer, Plextor Or Nec.


----------



## aramp1 (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm a big fan of my Plextor


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 10, 2005)

i've own NEC's and Pioneers, I havent own a plextor but i love to have one of their SATA dvd burners then getting rid of all the ata cables.


----------



## jancz3rt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Yeah*

I am saying NEC because I have had no problem with my 3520. I always burn at 4x maximum anyway in order to prevent any possible problems associated with burning too fast. The price/performance ratio is one of the best in NEC drives. Both DVD+-Rs and CD-Rs can become coasters when burned too fast. However, this also has to do with burning quality which is very good on the new generation of NEC drives (3500,3520,3540).

JAN


----------



## Modoman (Jul 11, 2005)

no plextor on the list? plextor gets my vote all the way, specially with their sata drive


----------



## spacedude89 (Jul 11, 2005)

i love my current Pioneer DVD-RW, its dual layer too, im planning to get a HP DVD-RW too because of the Lite-Scribe Technology.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2005)

My answer is in *CD/DVD 101* (oh and by the way, Sony doesnt really make burners anymore ... not that they were any good to start with)


----------



## jjsevdt (Jul 11, 2005)

I stan by both of my Liteon Dirves they are great and quite inexpensive compared to there cousins (Sony)


----------



## Praetor (Jul 12, 2005)

> I stan by both of my Liteon Dirves they are great and quite inexpensive compared to there cousins (Sony)


LiteOn makes sony drives


----------



## jjsevdt (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, I know, but the Sony drives are inferior to Lite On.


----------



## jancz3rt (Jul 13, 2005)

*hmmm*



			
				jjsevdt said:
			
		

> Yes, I know, but the Sony drives are inferior to Lite On.



Quite a strange statement provided they are identical .

JAN


----------



## jjsevdt (Jul 14, 2005)

In a sampled period of time both types were offered and the most retuned drives were sony's


----------



## NyRoN (Jul 15, 2005)

um...what about memorex...i have one of their cd-rw drives and it never fails...


----------



## flip218 (Jul 17, 2005)

I voted "other".  How are you going to have a poll and not put Plextor on the list?

My vote goes for Plextor, they make excellent drives.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Jul 19, 2005)

Pioneer and NEC


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 19, 2005)

In answer to your qustions about why didnt i add a certain brand/make to the poll. I can noply put a max of 10 items on there, i had to choose out of the mainstream companies. If they didnt pop inot my head whilst i was making the poll then they are not high enough in my own ranking to be added. Thanks, dragon2309.

P.S. Im thinking i will go with NEC as it has the highest amount of votes on here.


----------



## Sophocles (Jul 20, 2005)

Plextor is in my view the uncontested top drive period, anything else is at best in second place. It does however come at a price. The poll might have been better served if it had been worded "Who makes the best DVD Burner."

You could have then saved space in your poll for another drive by not adding the Sony since it is a rebadged Lite-On.

Here's a list of DVD Burner manufacturers.

The vendors that tend to be most proficient and expedient about firmware upgrades are the ones that manufacture the drives themselves: for example, AOpen, BenQ, LG Electronics, Lite-On, NEC, Pioneer, Plextor, and Ricoh.

From this site

http://pcworld.about.com/news/Apr202004id115672.htm




http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,121208,00.asp


----------



## hackang (Aug 9, 2005)

pioneer is also good


----------



## StasysPC (Aug 10, 2005)

i voted liteon but it was a tough choice between liteon and plextor and nec all three... what do you guys think about rosewill drives?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Aug 10, 2005)

LG are quite a good one, i have had their CD and Hard drives and i have never had any problems with them


----------

